# Any JOB Vacancy



## Alex R.S. Francisco (May 23, 2010)

I am looking for a job will be suitable in my skills, My category is Refrigeration & Air conditioning Mechanic (Supervisor) Please just contact me, THANKS


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Alex R.S. Francisco said:


> I am looking for a job will be suitable in my skills, My category is Refrigeration & Air conditioning Mechanic (Supervisor) Please just contact me, THANKS


Google that followed by employment or vacancies and you'll likely get a few hits.
If you're not already in Australia and/or have had your qualifications assessed you would need to do so and you'll also have to undertake a short course in Australian Wiring Regulations and then be required to work under supervision.

If you get all that cleared and then can find an employer eligible and willing to sponsor, applying for a 457 visa is next step.
Have a look under R on A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information as a reference.


----------

